# Oban 14 Yr. Old, Mac's Malts #3



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Third in the lost reviews from crash 2005:

For all who are watching, this is one of my favorite malts.
Oban 14 Yr old, 43% ABV, 750 ml, runs for about $40-45

The color is a nice gold, and the nose is like standing on the shore, with some touches of peat and maltiness on the back end. Medium bodied and nice and smooth, the palate is light at first, slowly blossoming into a dry smoky peatiness that I love, because it is subdued, and does not take over the flavor. The finish is nice, with more hints of the briny sea saltiness blending with the fading peat.

I seem to always have a bottle of this in inventory, and not just cause it has my name and family crest plastered on it...this has always been one of my favorite scotches, and while sometimes I turn away for some new malts, I always return to my old friend.

Slainte!

PaulMac


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I had a bottle of Oban, I think it was the 12 year and I really liked it a lot.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

drinking some now :dr:dr


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

I am with you man! I always keep a bottle of the 14 yr on hand... although mine is a bit cheaper here in Oklahoma. Funny story. The last time I bought a bottle I had the wife grab it while she was at the liquor store. She got up to the register and called me in a rage. 
"Why have you been spending 250.00$ on scotch!!!! BLAH, BLAH, BLAH!!! RANT, RANT, RANT"
When she finally finished yelling at me I said...
"Did you get the 30 yr or the 14 yr...."
"I just grabbed the first bottle I saw on the shelf" she replied.

Turned out she had grabbed the 30 yr by accident. She felt so bad for yelling at me over her mistake that she brought home a bottle of the McCellans 12 yr as well. Gotta love a woman like that!!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Great Scotch!!!:tu That and Lagavulin are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Wow, nice bump guys. Solid review from PaulMac that I had forgotten about. Pretty historic thread too, I do believe this was the first and last thread he ever created :r


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Cgarman said:


> I am with you man! I always keep a bottle of the 14 yr on hand... although mine is a bit cheaper here in Oklahoma. Funny story. The last time I bought a bottle I had the wife grab it while she was at the liquor store. She got up to the register and called me in a rage.
> "Why have you been spending 250.00$ on scotch!!!! BLAH, BLAH, BLAH!!! RANT, RANT, RANT"
> When she finally finished yelling at me I said...
> "Did you get the 30 yr or the 14 yr...."
> ...


That's awesome man :tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Having a glass of Oban 14 now with a Camacho TM. Great stuff. Although living in tax hell here in Washington (state controlled liquor) it is $62 a bottle.


----------

